# Baby pig distress



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

Have any of you hunters ever tried the baby pig distress and have you had any luck? How about a javelina juvenile distress?


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Haven't used it but I am sure it will work. I believe Predators really don't "think" about what species of animal is in distress. Its an instinctive trigger that creates the response. I think if the distress sound fits within what their instincts tell them is a potential meal they will respond. However some sounds like rabbit may have a deeper instinctive trigger , but you could use cottontail , jack rabbit, snowshoe and all would work despite the certain species may not be in the area.
Good luck and give it a try!


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

+1


----------



## Walleye Wizard (Feb 5, 2006)

Yea ok I will give it a try. I think that everyone and their brother uses a rabbit distress call so I think they might be a little more cautious with the rabbit distress call. I did shoot a female coyote the other night and didn't even turn the call on. I was letting things settle down after my arrival and she strolled into the field. Gotta love that.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

The sound of death and an easy meal is what draws them in. I don't think they're picky. Good point about the education they may be getting from other hunters. I try not to use the same calls on the same property back to back. Figured if I busted one without knowing it they'd be all the wiser. No scientific basis behind it more superstition.


----------

